# Swivel TV table



## PostieJB7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a bottom of cupboard slide-out TV table. (One that a TV sits on).
Thank you.


----------



## champ51 (May 1, 2005)

Try www.caktanks.co.uk/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Furniture_Fittings.pdf John


----------



## PostieJB7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, it is something that is missing nowadays, a stand-on-tv-table.


----------



## PostieJB7 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Reich L180 Brushed Chrome Mixer Tap*

Hi Motorhome Owners, Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a Brushed Chrome Mixer tap L180 for my Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840 SE? Most firms only sell polished chrome taps.
Thank you. Happy Motorhoming.
Julian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Julian,

Auto-Trail taps are supplied to them by Caravan Components, you will find the L180 (not Reich) listed here: http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=644147

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Julian,
I assume you got sorted out with respect to a slide out tv bracket (post title) - I have got one that I took out of my old Hymer.
DavidL


----------

